# Check out my personalised Major



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

Here are a few very easy mods that I carried out to my Major which I'm really pleased with, so I thought I'd share.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks lovely polished. I like the stripped 4M badge on the front where you can see it in a home scenario. What's the deal with the doser window?


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Looks lovely polished. I like the stripped 4M badge on the front where you can see it in a home scenario. What's the deal with the doser window?


Yeah the Mazzer badge seemed like a good choice to cover the holes left after removing the MASSIVE fork thing that you rest your PF on. The doser window I covered with a self-adhesive wrap. Decided I didn't really need to look through at the messy gubbins inside.


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

Whilst I'm at it, here is my new Coffee Bar


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Holy cow that looks like a pulpit! If you'd all turn to your orders of service, the lesson today is how to survive the daily grind! (And remember, jealousy is the green eyed monster that doth mock the meat upon which it feeds. ... I have to remind myself of this when I see your amazing coffee corner!)


----------

